# Affordable Towers? Good bass output



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I was wondering what towers , that aren't too expensive have a lot of bass output?


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

My SVS Ultra Towers are really good and heavy on the bass. They actually get toned down a bit after audyssey calibrations.

What kinda budget do you have in mind would be the first question anyone would ask.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, budget would help. A lot of output or good quality bass?


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

C'mon, Kyle, I can't stand the suspense. What kind of budget, please?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

budget prob max $500-600 ea speaker , prob plan on upgrading within 6 months dont got the money right now.
Maybe $300-600 range per tower. Id prob need 3 though so 1 is a center channel.
I am open to more pricey suggestions though , if sound quality is amazing.


Klipsch Icon are cool , but lack bass.


BlueRockinLou said:


> C'mon, Kyle, I can't stand the suspense. What kind of budget, please?


----------



## Dugar (Sep 24, 2011)

I've got Kef Q 900 very good bass. Got them for 649 each


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Dugar said:


> I've got Kef Q 900 very good bass. Got them for 649 each


How so cheaply amazon is $900ea? Triple 8s would really pump out a lot of bass.


----------



## Dugar (Sep 24, 2011)

http://www.accessories4less.com. Has them for 649.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Have you considered the used market in your area. The used market can give you huge performance vs dollar value gains. While it doesn't help the general economy - it helps the seller and most of all - it helps you too :nerd::T


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Chane A5rx-c
Klipsch RF-82 II
SVS Prime


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Used was mentioned and can definitely be an option. Check www.audiogon.com for some used deals.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

prerich said:


> Have you considered the used market in your area. The used market can give you huge performance vs dollar value gains. While it doesn't help the general economy - it helps the seller and most of all - it helps you too :nerd::T


Good idea, too bad chane arx prices keep rising. Maybe ill try to get a pair used.

I could watch out for used since, new speakers are going to always be very pricey $$

fluance XL7F , look cool but only go down to 45hz which is worse then my towers.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

kingnoob said:


> Good idea, too bad chane arx prices keep rising. Maybe ill try to get a pair used.
> 
> I could watch out for used since, new speakers are going to always be very pricey $$
> 
> fluance XL7F , look cool but only go down to 45hz which is worse then my towers.


Since you are already a Klipsch user, you are more than likely accustomed to high sensitivity speakers. I would recommend finding a pair of Klipsch Chorus II's or Klipsch Cornwall speakers. They are large, but they fit the bill (bass likes and ample baffle  ). You can get these around your price range used and have plenty of bass. 

On the other hand - you could also find used Definitive Technology BP series speakers if you like the slim look. BP20's or BP30's can be had in your price range (and maybe lower). 

The knock that I had on the Icon series of Klipsch was while they looked good, and played loud, they seemed lean IMHO.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

kingnoob said:


> Good idea, too bad chane arx prices keep rising. Maybe ill try to get a pair used.
> 
> I could watch out for used since, new speakers are going to always be very pricey $$
> 
> fluance XL7F , look cool but only go down to 45hz which is worse then my towers.


Here's a few good deals that I've found in Columbus Ohio (I don't know where you are in Ohio but this is just a sample)!!!! 


Martin Logan's http://columbus.craigslist.org/ele/5061562746.html

Golden Ear Triton 7's http://columbus.craigslist.org/ele/5057114096.html

Thiel 3.6 http://columbus.craigslist.org/ele/5080548480.html

Thiel; 1.6 http://columbus.craigslist.org/ele/5051888989.html

Vandersteeen 2CE http://columbus.craigslist.org/ele/5093868945.html

Thiel 2.3 http://columbus.craigslist.org/ele/5101001425.html

All of these are good high quality speakers in your price range


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

I am in Canton, but I will check and see whats available. When I get the funds maybe Ill try used.
Are used just as good?


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

prerich said:


> Since you are already a Klipsch user, you are more than likely accustomed to high sensitivity speakers. I would recommend finding a pair of Klipsch Chorus II's or Klipsch Cornwall speakers. They are large, but they fit the bill (bass likes and ample baffle  ). You can get these around your price range used and have plenty of bass.
> 
> On the other hand - you could also find used Definitive Technology BP series speakers if you like the slim look. BP20's or BP30's can be had in your price range (and maybe lower).
> 
> The knock that I had on the Icon series of Klipsch was while they looked good, and played loud, they seemed lean IMHO.


Yeah Klipsch Icon dont even sound as good as my Upgraded RTR vintage speakers.....Center sucks I like the tower speakers though, everything else is junk.,


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

kingnoob said:


> I am in Canton, but I will check and see whats available. When I get the funds maybe Ill try used.
> Are used just as good?


Yes! Sometimes better - it allows you to move up without spending top dollar


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Not tower type towers, but the best deal I've seen yet! https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ele/5092714135.html


This was a beautiful sounding system!!!!!!! It was my dream system in the 90's!!!!! This is I something I would jump on!!!!!!


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Cleveland is the spot: 

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ele/5060940216.html

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/ele/5107171499.html


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

Try and find a used pair of Image T6 ... *NOT to be confused with the previous generation Image 6T* ... In terms of bass, they will readily blow most of whats mentioned in this thread out of the water. Stereophile has rated them very high in sound quality, imaging, and bass response. 










Stereophile's review..

http://www.stereophile.com/floorloudspeakers/psb_image_t6_loudspeaker/#tM5SfvX2WESHriX3.97


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

How much do these Image T6 cost used?? They look amazing , are they better then ARX a5?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

They were 399.99 ea. new at the end of their run so I'd think used prices would be very reasonable.


----------



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

nova said:


> They were 399.99 ea. new at the end of their run so I'd think used prices would be very reasonable.


I believe the T6 MSRP was around $1099.00 but if you can find a pair for around $500, your getting one excellent speaker.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

3dbinCanada said:


> I believe the T6 MSRP was around $1099.00 but if you can find a pair for around $500, your getting one excellent speaker.


Maybe Ill just save up for T6 , Used speakers of that quality would be amazing , how much is matching center $200?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

kingnoob said:


> budget prob max $500-600 ea speaker , prob plan on upgrading within 6 months dont got the money right now.
> Maybe $300-600 range per tower. Id prob need 3 though so 1 is a center channel.
> I am open to more pricey suggestions though , if sound quality is amazing.


Sold each and will have some good bass

Boston M340
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...3-way-floorstanding-speaker-black-each/1.html

http://l.yimg.com/fz/api/res/1.2/BY.../9BB8/D94C/9B0E/6164/boston-m340-interior.JPG


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

kingnoob said:


> Maybe Ill just save up for T6 , Used speakers of that quality would be amazing , how much is matching center $200?


PSB has more than one center channel in its Image series lineup. Their top-of-the-line Image C5 Center  might be a good match for you. I was happy with it until the upgrade bug bit me! They were $400 new (retail). Not sure if they still make them, but you should be able to find one used for substantially less.


----------



## kingnoob (Mar 12, 2013)

Lumen said:


> PSB has more than one center channel in its Image series lineup. Their top-of-the-line Image C5 Center  might be a good match for you. I was happy with it until the upgrade bug bit me! They were $400 new (retail). Not sure if they still make them, but you should be able to find one used for substantially less.


PSB is better then Chane A5rx-c? or are they pretty close?:T


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

kingnoob said:


> PSB is better then Chane A5rx-c? or are they pretty close?:T


The A5rx-c is a floor stander. I was referring to the PSB C5 center channel in response to your question about a match for the PSB T6 floor stander. Sorry, but I have no experience with the Chanes, but I hear only good things about the speaker and the company!

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------

